# ليس أهم الان للقسم من تجميع دورات ومذكرات كورسات نقابة المهندسين للمهندس ايمن عمر فى موضوع واحد مثبت



## mohamed mech (25 مايو 2011)

السادة المشرفين
السادة الاعضاء
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 
لقد جاءكم هذا الاسبوع الاخ الفاضل محمد يس ( ياسين) بـدورات ومذكرات كورسات نقابة المهندسين للمهندس الفاضل ايمن عمر فى موضوع :20:​ 
و ليس أهم الان للقسم من تجميع روابط هذه الكنوز فى موضوع واحد مثبت و عمل روابط اخرى احتياطية على عدة سيرفرات​ 
هذه الدورات من أهم بل أهم ما يحتاج اليه كل مهندس يعمل فى هذا المجال :85:​


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مايو 2011)

*محاضرات نقابة المهندسين الفرعية م أيمن (hvac )* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t265427.html

*محاضرات المهندس الإستشاري أيمن عمر حسن ( تغذية المياه )* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t265216.html

*محاضرات المهندس الإستشاري أيمن عمر حسن ( مكافحة الحرق )* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t265200.html


----------



## محمد_86 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيدحسن1 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا الاخ محمد ميك علي مشاركاتك وعلى نفع المسلمين. في الميزان ان شاء الله 
اليكم رابط بها دورات المهندس ايمن عمر ومذكرات الخاص بالمحاضرات على رابط واحد
وجزاكم الله خيرا
· http://www.4shared.com/folder/2FiVJOKh/___online.html​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 سبتمبر 2011)

سيدحسن1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا الاخ محمد ميك علي مشاركاتك وعلى نفع المسلمين. في الميزان ان شاء الله
> اليكم رابط بها دورات المهندس ايمن عمر ومذكرات الخاص بالمحاضرات على رابط واحد
> وجزاكم الله خيرا
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و تسلم الايادى


----------



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مثبت يعنى ايه 

تكونش قصدك مثبت شعر 

يا باشمهندس محمد خلى الطابق مستور 

هو مين الىل حيثبت و لا حيفكر يعمل حاجه فى القسم 

قلبك ابيض يا صاحبى


----------



## ياسر حسن (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا مع الدعاء للسيد المهندس ايمن بالخير ولكل من نفع المسلمين بعلمه


----------



## noreldin2000 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يرفع للتثبيت


----------



## ابن العميد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد
(وبراحتك يا زنيتي.... هسيبك للزمن)


----------



## dlear2011 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر يا استاذي


----------



## zanitty (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ابن العميد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد
> (وبراحتك يا زنيتي.... هسيبك للزمن)


لا و الله يا اسامه انا زعلان جدا رغم انى عارف ظروفك بس برضوا تقدر تعمل حاجه معانا
على الاقل وصل صوتنا للاداره


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد شكرا لتثبيت هذا الموضوع وانا فى انتظار المحاضرات الصوتيه حتى تعم الفائده


----------



## karin_rer (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ليش ماكو دوارت تقوية و حديثة لصيانة المكيفات ؟


----------



## ابن العميد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

زعلك علي راسي يا زنيتي والله المستعان


----------



## zanitty (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ابن العميد قال:


> زعلك علي راسي يا زنيتي والله المستعان


حبيبى يا ابن العميد 
يا ريت بجد الله يكرمك تشوف لنا حل


----------



## toktok66 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بصراحه المحاضرات ممتازه جدا ومهمه جدا ولـــــــــــــــــــــــــكن

هناك نسختان منها 1-نسخه مسحوبه سكانر مباشره من الاصل وهي جيده جدا ومهمه
2- نسخه مسحوبه سكانر من صوره وهي من حيث المعلومات بها الكثير من المغالطات الفنيه --فأحترسوا منها

وبارك الله لصاحب الموضوع في علمه وعمله واهله ورزقه


----------



## mohamed mech (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ALL COURSES.rar ​(116.86 MB)​
http://www.mediafire.com/?2bq140dq3p9kvhv

Audio lectures of course fire.rar ​(163.78 MB)​
http://www.mediafire.com/?j9bi8spo34e7xd2​


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*ملف جميل جدا لدوره اعمال صحية* :20:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t279912.html

منقول من قسم الميكانيكا :84:​


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع الاصلى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t265669.html

1.0- دورات تصميم تكييف الهواء المركزي والتهوية
1.1 -مذكرة دورة تكييف الهواء المركزي والتهوية
http://www.4shared.com/file/BUOtExGU/HVAC_Iman_I.html
1.2- مذكرة الدورة المتقدمة لتكييف الهواء المركزي والتهوية
http://www.4shared.com/file/lKz1tU4B/HVAC__Iman_II.html
1.3- شرح مذكرات دورات تصميم تكييف الهواء المركزي والتهوية
http://www.4shared.com/file/DCkDpgZA...ar_Hassen.html
2.0- دورة تصميم النظم الاوتوماتيكية لإطفاء الحريق
2.1- مذكرة دورة تصميم النظم الاوتوماتيكية لإطفاء الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/document/UpxJczLh/FP_Iman.html
2.2-شرح دورة تصميم النظم الاوتوماتيكية لإطفاء الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/file/f6hspRXQ...ar_Hassan.html
3.0- دورة تصميم أعمال الصحي وحمامات السباحة
3.1- مذكرة دورة تصميم أعمال الصحي وحمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/document/rfV4...lumb_Iman.html
3.2- شرح مذكرة تصميم أعمال الصحي وحمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/2wUezmE9...ar_Hassan.html
واشكر جميع من شجعني علي استكمال هذا الموضوع

يوجد شرح جديد ووافي للدورات السابقه 
1.4 شرح جديد لدورة تصميم التكييف المركزي والتهوية
http://www.4shared.com/file/_RKtpq_6..._NEW__Exp.html
2.3 شرح جديد لدورة انظمة إطفاء الحريق
http://www.4shared.com/file/DrL8aGj3...n_New_Exp.html
3.3 شرح جديد لدورة تصميم الصحي وحمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/A9gf8Rl2...n_New_Exp.html
برجاء لو يوجد زميل متفرغ يعيد صياغة المحاضرات في ملفات ورد لكي تعم الفائده بسهوله
شكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
و بعد إذن المهندس الفاضل محمد يس تم جمع المحاضرات كلها فى ملف واحد و رفعها على رابط واحد احتياطى

http://www.4shared.com/file/6Qfj8img/ALL_COURSES.html 

و بالتوفيق للجميع

http://ifile.it/eqbhcof/Audio lectures of course fire.rar​


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2011)

وهذا رابط أخر لجميع المحاضرات
http://www.mediafire.com/?pd0238reenc22lo


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2011)

دورة مكافحة الحريق ملخصة ومن الاخر للمهندس الزميا احمد محمد سامي وهوه ليه مشاركات متخصصه في مجال مكافحة الحريق يا ريت نشفها المهم 

http://www.4shared.com/file/J1o-kGK5/___online.html


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب علي هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع ,جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
وبالنسبة للزميل الذي يستفسر عن تلك الدورات , هذا هو موقع المهندس أيمن عمر الشارح لهذه الدورات
http://www.aymanomar.com
تجد فيه تفصيل عن تلك الدورات ووسيلة الإتصال بالمهندس أيمن عمر.


----------



## mohamed mech (23 سبتمبر 2011)

[=amirhelmy;2238448]* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​*

*تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من تجميع وتبيض الجزء الأول من محاضرات التكييف وهو جزء حساب الأحمال *
*معذرة لضيق الوقت حيث أني مشغول جدا ولكن انتظروا باقي الأجزاء قريبا ان شاء الله*

*طبعا أحب انصحكم انكم تحملوا مذكرة النقابة كمان ودي اكيد انتو حملتوها مع المحاضرات بس برضوا هرفع اللنك بتاعها تاني مع المحاضرات *
*وكمان أحب انكم تذاكروا مع المحاضرات شرح شركة كاريير بالنسبة لجزء حساب الأحمال عشان فيه كل حاجة موضحه وبرضوا هرفع اللنك بتاعه دلوقتي *
*وأتمني أن التلخيص يعجبكم وربنا يوفقنا كلنا *
*دلوقتي نبدأ التحميل بقي *


*جزء حساب الأحمال *

*مذكرة التكييف الملحقة من النقابة*

*مذكرة التكييف الجزء الثاني *

*شرح حساب الأحمال من شركة كاريير*
​


----------



## ساكانا (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي ,, و عنجد الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ibrahim elashker (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dlear2011 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بل دورة مذكورة مثلا ص 22 و ص19 ممكن احصل عل مخططات مشكوووور


----------



## dlear2011 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اقصد الجداول


----------



## mahammadsniper (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## amer4000 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله لكم​


----------



## محمد يس (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله في الاخوه والزملاء علي اعادة نشر الكورسات التعليمية وارجو من الله ان يجعلها في ميزان الحسنات وااسف علي فترة الانقطاع السابقة فبإذن الله سيكون المنتدي هو المرجع الاول لجميع المهندسين العرب في اي مشكله فنية تعترضهم ويعتبر هو النقابه الفعلية للمهندسين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## thaeribrahem (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ بارك الله بك


----------



## علاء المشني (17 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات جامده جدا


----------



## عمران احمد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد الزاكر (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم والمهندس ايمن عمر ولكل من نفع به المسلمين


----------



## م/بناء الغربية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## hooka (1 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ريت يا جماعة اخ فاضل يوفر لنا ملفات اوديو للتكيف والصحي كمان عشان يكمل الموضوع


----------



## عادل أبو ارشيد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ممممممتاز


----------



## عادل أبو ارشيد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جيد


----------



## عادل أبو ارشيد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله *


----------



## osama 22 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك... اشهد ان لا اله الا انت... استغفرك و اتوب اليك

من طلب رضا الله بسخط الناس 
رضى عنه الله و ارضى عنه الناس 
و من طلب رضا الناس بسخط الله 
سخط عليه الله و اسخط عليه الناس


----------



## zanitty (7 نوفمبر 2011)

osama 22 قال:


> سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك... اشهد ان لا اله الا انت... استغفرك و اتوب اليك
> 
> من طلب رضا الله بسخط الناس
> رضى عنه الله و ارضى عنه الناس
> ...


طب فين المكتبه و الصوره 
بهزر اوعى تزعل


----------



## راما المصرية (8 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ايديك يا محمد ميك


----------



## Engr.Mondi (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ........وبجد شكرا للمهندس وليد (صديقي) اللي كتب المحاضرات دي


----------



## ghost man (17 ديسمبر 2011)

_*جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود:56:*_


----------



## ايمن شعبان (24 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه تجميع لمعظم الدورات 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qx4jn6gv08oysrh


----------



## mech eng2 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hooka (5 يناير 2012)

Engr.Mondi قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ........وبجد شكرا للمهندس وليد (صديقي) اللي كتب المحاضرات دي



thx a lot eng walied, eng mondi and all contribute


----------



## ASHRAF100 (16 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## عبد العزيز عيسي (17 يناير 2012)

:77::75:جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## عبد العزيز عيسي (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fuadmidya (31 يناير 2012)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا و جـــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بحر الحنااان (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## ابراهيم الحبشي (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## ابراهيم الحبشي (8 فبراير 2012)

وان كان الرابط المذكور غير صالح


----------



## ضياء العشرى (9 فبراير 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر يا اخوان وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## monzer1212 (9 فبراير 2012)

جذاك الله الف خير عنا وانار طريقك


----------



## محمد_86 (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البحبحي (14 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك.*


----------



## اسامه نحله (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
[font=fs_diwany]بورك فيك[/font][font=fs_diwany][/font]


----------



## كمال الدين محمود (18 فبراير 2012)

لايسعنا الا ان نشكر المهندس ايمن على هذه المحاضرات القيمة التي كانت في صميم التخصص والعمل ونقول له كفيت ووفيت وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء في الدارين وكل من سهم في نقل ورفع هذا العمل جعله الله في موازيين حسناتكم يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنين إلامن اتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## dalia muhsen (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (22 فبراير 2012)

مجهود جبار كلمةشكر لا تكفي


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

الف شكر وبجد شيئ في منتهي الروعة ...انا عاوزة رقم المهندس الاستشاري ايمن باقرب وقت ..الله يكرمكو


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

الف شكر وبجد شيئ في منتهي الروعة ...انا عاوزة رقم المهندس الاستشاري ايمن باقرب وقت ..الله يكرمكو علشان اشوف امكانية اني اخد الدورة عنده


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بيشوى_تبريد وتكيف (3 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة نرجومن حضراتكم الى يعرف يحطلنا كتب لللاستاز اميل فتح اللة كتاب الخدمة والاعطال وكتاب الدائرة الكهربية وكتاب الدائرة الميكانيكية وشكرا


----------



## بيشوى_تبريد وتكيف (3 مارس 2012)

انا جبت جزء كبير من كتاب _افكار التبريد والتكيف _الجزئ الثانى @ لللاستاز اميل فتح اللة @ معهد السيلزيان الايطالى < الدون بوسكو > وسيتم رفعة خلال اقل من 24 ساعة وشكرا


----------



## بيشوى_تبريد وتكيف (3 مارس 2012)

كما وعدناكم بكتاب الدائرة الكهربية لللاستاز اميل فتح اللة معهد الدون بوسكو http://www.mediafire.com/file/emhgii3jy37j8qe/افكار التبريد والتكيف _الجزئ الثانى.pdf


----------



## بيشوى_تبريد وتكيف (3 مارس 2012)

وانا تحت امركم لو فى اى خدمة المهندس بيشوى _تبريد وتكيف


----------



## mahmoud teel (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمود عطاالله (16 مارس 2012)

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابوتريكه (17 مارس 2012)

*الروابط مش شغالة يا باشمهندس*


----------



## احمد محمدبدوى (27 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (7 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للجهد المميز والموفق


----------



## alshehri1989 (20 أبريل 2012)

باااااارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## islamzahran (7 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت لو المحاضرات الصوتية للأعمال الصحية للمهندس أيمن عمر


----------



## 2020khaled (23 فبراير 2013)

انا عاوز شرح بسيط لحساب وتصميم الدكت


----------



## nofal (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كاسر (12 أبريل 2013)

ملفات أكثر من رائعة، من أول ما يبدأ به مراجعة هذه الملفات مع الشرح الصوتي

أروع من الرائع

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم


----------

